# Internetverbindung?



## Overlocked (20. Januar 2008)

Ich wollte einmal sehen wie wir PCGHXler ins Internet geht:


----------



## Piy (20. Januar 2008)

ich geh als einziger ins internet 


naja wlan, meine mom erlaubt mir kein kabel -.- bliatch


----------



## Triple-Y (20. Januar 2008)

Ich W-lan
Frau W-lan


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (20. Januar 2008)

Ich gehe per Wlan ins Netzwerk/www  
alles muss strahlen bei mir 

MFG


----------



## grubsnek (20. Januar 2008)

stromnetzwerk


----------



## JimBeam (20. Januar 2008)

W-Lan, weil bei einem Kabel meine Tür nicht mehr zugeht^^.


----------



## der_schnitter (20. Januar 2008)

Ich leider auch W-Lan.Kann deswegen nämlich nur im Internet zocken,wenn aus meiner Familie gerade niemand in der Leitung ist...


----------



## Secondfly (20. Januar 2008)

TV-Kabel


----------



## Wannseesprinter (20. Januar 2008)

Mir kommt nur ein Kabel ins Haus. W-Lan abgeschafft, bei der Renovierung ordentlich Kabel ins Stockwerk gelegt, fertig.  Kann mich nicht beklagen. 

Eine gute Alternative bietet auch das Steckdosen-LAN.


----------



## Tommy_Lee (20. Januar 2008)

Kabel  und W-Lan wenn ich mit meinem Tower auf Reisen bin. Aber im Haus habe ich überall Label liegen. Oder ein Notfallkabel für Lanparty.

mfg

Tom


----------



## smaXer (20. Januar 2008)

ich nutze meine fernsehbuchse ^^


----------



## ForgottenRealm (20. Januar 2008)

Lan, was anderes würd ich im Leben nich nehmen. WLan is zu langsam, schmiert ständig ab bei ungünstigen Verhältnissen.


----------



## Haekksler (20. Januar 2008)

powerline


----------



## der8auer (20. Januar 2008)

DSL 16000 über LAN


----------



## Pokerclock (20. Januar 2008)

Beides Notebook WLAN Rechner Kabel


----------



## der_schnitter (20. Januar 2008)

Mein W-Lan spackt auch die ganze Zeit rum.Schon aus dem Netzwerk geflogen vorhin.Anstatt der normalen 11MB hab ich heute nur 2MB,manchmal laden Webseiten nicht bei so ner Verbindung.Keine Ahnung was da heut los ist.


----------



## Overlocked (20. Januar 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> DSL 16000 über LAN


Du bist ja im Genuss eines High End Multimedia Hauses.XD


----------



## der8auer (20. Januar 2008)

Ja und zwar seit genau 1 Woche 

Davor hatte ich DSL 364  aber die Zeit ist endlich vorbei


----------



## DerSitzRiese (20. Januar 2008)

W-Lan


----------



## redfalcon (20. Januar 2008)

WLAN, von Anfang an.


----------



## darksplinter (20. Januar 2008)

dsl 10000 mit w-lan^^


----------



## Shady (20. Januar 2008)

Hänge mit Kabel am Router dran, der jedoch nur als Repeater dient, damit wir auch im Wohnzimmer Inet haben. Signal ist stabil und auch stark genug, keine Einbrüche.


----------



## Imens0 (20. Januar 2008)

ich kabel und 2 andere pcs wlan


----------



## ED101 (21. Januar 2008)

LAN - Mein Rechner
WLAN - Notebook


----------



## riedochs (22. Januar 2008)

Gigabit LAN und 54Mbit WLAN an DSL 16000


----------



## Blizzard (22. Januar 2008)

3 PCs, über 60m Kabel im ganzen Haus, DSL16.000 (~1860kb/s)-> Lan


----------



## Player007 (22. Januar 2008)

Mein PC: LAN
Notebook: WLAN und LAN


----------



## Honk53 (22. Januar 2008)

Kabel aber W-Lan stick habe ich auch(Wird bloß nie Benutzt^^)


----------



## chief_jone (22. Januar 2008)

kabel+dsl500


----------



## benjasso (24. Januar 2008)

Mein normaler Spiele-PC ist mit Kabel angeschlossen und meine Laptop kommuniziert meist per WLAN, selten auch mal per Kabel. Leitung ist im Moment eine 6000er von Kabel Deutschland.


----------



## X_SXPS07 (26. Januar 2008)

Mein PC -> WLAN
Laptop -> WLAN
Funktioniert ziemlich gut obwohl das ein "paar" Meter zum Router sind  Haben DSL6000 und kann trotz WLAN mit vollem Speed ziehen


----------



## CrSt3r (26. Januar 2008)

Meine Wenigkeit hängt am hausinternen Serverraum. Angeschlossen ans Forschungsnetzwerk Hannover-Berlin ... Internet rennt also mit 100Mbit 

Intern leider aufgrund der Router auch nur 100Mbit ... doof, sonst wären es vll 1Gbit.

So far


----------



## DerSitzRiese (26. Januar 2008)

CrSt3r schrieb:


> Meine Wenigkeit hängt am hausinternen Serverraum. Angeschlossen ans Forschungsnetzwerk Hannover-Berlin ... Internet rennt also mit 100Mbit
> 
> Intern leider aufgrund der Router auch nur 100Mbit ... doof, sonst wären es vll 1Gbit.
> 
> So far




dann bist du unser mann für den PCGHX-Clan-Server


----------



## CrSt3r (26. Januar 2008)

Wenn ich noch länger hier wäre, wäre das kein Thema den in den Serverraum zu stellen 

Oder der kommt auf die schon laufenden Server. ... Vll lässt sich irgendwas einrichten. Haben ja schon 3 hier stehen


----------



## low- (26. Januar 2008)

Ganz normal übers LAN-Kabel


----------



## Invain (27. Januar 2008)

3 PCs über Lan-Kabel, welche freischwebend mit einigen kleinen Haken über Türen gehalten. Das schon angesprochene Problem, dass die Tür dann nicht mehr zugeht habe ich auch. Mit Gewalt wäre es möglich, aber mein Kabel ruinieren wollte ich eigentlich nicht. 
--> Abends aufrollen morgens/mittags ausrollen 

+ 1 (Firmen-)Laptop über WLAN, welcher das Talent hat DSL 6k soweit lahmzulegen, dass zocken unmöglich wird


----------



## Spooky (27. Januar 2008)

Bei mir wird noch altmodisch das Kabel benutzt, also LAN.


----------



## altness (28. Januar 2008)

Pc unten -> Lan
Pc oben -> D-Lan
Pc oben -> D-Lan(funktioniert irgendwie immer noch nicht^^)


----------



## BloodySuicide (29. Januar 2008)

Wimax + Lan für mein PC und Laptop von Freundin
            wahlweise WLAN für den Lappi und fürs Handy


----------



## Roman (2. Februar 2008)

Ich verwende WLAN. Bin ganz zufrieden damit


----------



## maaaaatze (2. Februar 2008)

Lan bei DSL 16000


----------



## Riezonator (10. Februar 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> DSL 16000 über LAN


 
ich hab auch ne 16er mit dem Laptop über WLAN und der rechner über LAN


----------



## mAlkAv (10. Februar 2008)

Bei mir in der WG haben alle(3 Leute) LAN und das funktioniert auch ohne Probleme, sofern man die Kabel halbwegs intelligent verlegt 
Verbindung ist 12Mbit. W-LAN hat mich bis jetzt noch nicht so richtig überzeugt, vor allem wegen der Signalstärke und Empfangsqualität.


----------



## PCTom (11. Februar 2008)

Lan noch 6000er


----------



## Adrenalize (11. Februar 2008)

Ich hab 6000 LAN mit Fastpath. WLan killt den Ping zu sehr.
Und dabei spiel ich nicht mal Kaunterstreik! 
Aber das Internet läuft einfach schneller mit so nem uber_1337_hax0r ping.


----------



## kassra (11. Februar 2008)

Ich hatte zu erst W-lan, aber zu Glück hab ich seit einer ganzen Weile Kabel.


----------



## Löschzwerg (11. Februar 2008)

ich geh mit lan und dsl 6000 ins internet, meine eltern hängen zusätzlich über powerline netzwerk mit dran.

bin von den stromnetzwerken positiv überrascht  200MBit/s devolo adapter mit ner gemessenen geschw. von 100MBit/s.


----------



## Overlocked (11. Februar 2008)

Ich habe noch nichts dazu geschrieben... also 16000 Lan


----------



## Lee (12. Februar 2008)

Leider ein Sc**** langsames Wlan DSL 2000. Lan kann ich nicht machen, da ich über 2 Stockwerke ein Kabel legen müsste.


----------



## Löschzwerg (12. Februar 2008)

und powerline, also lan übers stromnetz??? selbst wenn die stockwerke über verschiedene phasen laufen kann man dem mit nem phasenkoppler im sicherungskasten abhelfen


----------



## testvogel (13. Februar 2008)

hab 50Mbit dsl und gbit LAN...
über WLAN bekomm ich fast kein fullspeed außer ich setz mich direkt neben den router


----------



## PCTom (16. Februar 2008)

Lan noch 6000er 

Update 16000er über Lan


----------



## hafi020493 (9. März 2008)

Ich hatte bis vor kurzem noch WLan aber jetzt geh ich über Lan-Kabel ins inet.


----------



## SkastYX (9. März 2008)

In einer Nacht und Nebelaktion habe ich mir 30m Kabel geschnappt uns sie mir vom Router ins Zimmer gelegt.
Denke aber sobalt 100m leitung kommt werde ich auf Glasfaser umsatteln.


----------



## Snade (9. März 2008)

LAN is doch eindeutig besser
W-lan is schön und gut aber ich will nich wissen wie lange euro downloads laufen es sei denn man  hat "n" w-lan


----------



## benjasso (9. März 2008)

Snade schrieb:


> LAN is doch eindeutig besser


Finde ich auch.


Snade schrieb:


> W-lan is schön und gut aber ich will nich wissen wie lange euro downloads laufen es sei denn man  hat "n" w-lan


Verstehe ich allerdings nicht. Die meisten haben sicher keine Leitung mit mehr als 54MBit und deswegen auch von der Geschwindigkeit her keine Einbuße. Wenn man eine Leitung mit 16 oder 20, ja selbst 30MBit hat, kann man mit normalem W-LAN nach b/g-Standard die Leitung, zumindest theoretisch, voll ausnutzen.


----------



## Genius637 (14. März 2008)

Gbit lan über router an DSL 7000


----------



## Boardi05 (14. März 2008)

Hehe! Ihr werdet es kaum glauben zu hause habe ich nur eine 52k leitung, es gibt nichts anderes in meinem coolen dorf. In der schule habmar Adsl, keine ahnung welches.


----------



## xQlusive (14. März 2008)

habe auch ganznormal lan, mit surf&comfort von t-online 16mbit mit fp und bin voll zufrieden...

http://www.speedtest.net]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (18. März 2008)

joa, bei mir und meiner Freundin ist alles auf Kabel ausgerichtet....
hatte mal Wlan und des war mistig...und jetz hab ich schon des Kabel verlegt, also brauch ich acuh nich mehr auf WLan umsteigen..

höxtens wegerm Notebook.

e:/ Bei mir hab ich DSL 12.000 und sie hat nur 2000, weil nich mehr hergeht...lol...


----------



## moonrail (18. März 2008)

Leider WLAN 

Habe mich schon so oft drüber aufgeregt, dass es in WoW laggt und einfach nicht weiterlädt... immer schön WoW ausmachen, einloggen, ,,Log in fehlgeschlagen"... Nochmal aus, neu gestartet das Spiel, und hoffen, dass es diesmal lädt, sonst wieder das Gleiche... 

Selbst bei Trackmania Nations werde ich ständig rausgeschmissen, wenn eine neue Strecke lädt...
Da hilft auch der ,N' Entwurf des WLANs nicht weiter... Downloads max 240kb/s; aber nur selten -.-


----------



## DOTL (18. März 2008)

Ich kann nicht verstehen, dass sich soviele über WLAN beklagen. In meinen Augen gibts nichts besseres 
Ich finde es sehr angenehm und zugleich arbeitserleichternd das Notebook überall in der Wohnung mitnehmen und es dementsprechend verwenden zu können. Sei es am Arbeitsplatz oder gemütlich aufm Sofa... Zwar habe ich noch einen Desktop-Rechner mit LAN Anschluss, aber mittlerweile ist mein Notebook zum Arbeitstier geworden. Liegt aber auch daran, weil ich es eben auch außer Haus nutzen kann und dann gleich auf die wichtigen Daten zugreifen kann.

Nichtdestotrz, ich bleib bei WLAN


----------



## rv112 (16. April 2008)

PC Kabel, Lappi W-LAN, Handy HSDPA.

Gruß
rv112


----------



## Philster91 (16. April 2008)

im moment leider nur isdn und per analogx proxy internetverbindung im lan freigegeben. isdn-router schon ausprobiert, aber zu umständlich, auch wenn ihr mich vielleicht nicht versteht, aber der rechner mit analogx proxy ist sowieso ständig an, weshalb er auch mal als proxy-server herhalten kann.

aber wenn ich dsl hätte und die möglichkeit, aus tausenden routern auswählen zu können, würde ich persönlich mein computer nur per kabel (also kein wlan) ans netz lassen. einfach aus dem grund der stabilität und geschwindigkeit der verbindung.


----------



## low- (16. April 2008)

DSL Light (die Telekom soll sich da mal was ausdenken, dass auch unser bescheidenes Dörfchen mindestens DSL 2k bekommt! -.-) per Router und Kabel am PC


----------



## Lee (16. April 2008)

Hab jetzt endlich Kabel i-net, mei ist das schön.


----------



## Maggats (17. April 2008)

immo mit dsl 16000 über lan kabel, ab nächste woche nur noch dsl 3000 wegen neuer wohnung.

evtl. werd ich dann auch auf kabel internet umsteigen, is mir aber noch zu teuer und die mehr oder weniger feste ip suckt


----------

